# MinnKota vs Motorguide



## JNG (Jul 26, 2018)

I've had both brands over the years with minimal trouble from each. Mostly Motorguide bowmounts and Minnkota transom mounts. However I have not owned or used a Motorguide for at least 10 years now. For my new boat project I need a 12 volt, 55#, preferably variable speed transom mount. Looking at buying either a Motorguide R3 variable or a Minnkota Traxxis. I've heard talk over the years that Motorguides will propel a boat a bit faster than Minnkota given the same pounds of thrust. Props are different amounts of pitch and the motors themselves run at different rpms. But I've never seen hard evidence of this. Anyone replace one brand with another with the same amount of thrust and seen a speed difference? Anyone own/use a Motorguide R3 transom mount and if so how do you like it?


----------



## DaleH (Jul 26, 2018)

What about battery life? I mean, any other motor could run faster and produce more torque, but by consuming more energy or fuel - gasoline or battery capacity.

Can't help you decide, but I just picked up the M-K Endura MAX 45# thrust transom mount, as it pulses the energy and the battery life is greatly improved.

I've not seen any definitive study for what you're asking for. Best you could do is to also line up the features of each one side-by-side on a chart and see the differences. Also check user reviews for reliability and such. Good luck!


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jul 26, 2018)

I replaced a Motorguide 24V 75# Varimax w/ 3-blade Machete prop bowmount with a Minn Kota 24V 80# Maxxum w/ 2-blade weedless prop bowmount. I noticed an extreme difference in acceleration performance. I upgraded the 2-blade weedless prop to an aftermarket Kipawa 3-blade prop and now the Minn Kota accelerates at the same pace or quicker than the Varimax with 3-blade Machete prop. 

I have had electrical issues with both models. I went through 3 control heads on my Motorguide and replaced my Maxxum after one year. I am extremely hard on trolling motors because of extreme wide-open-throttle use bowfishing (running at or near full throttle for hours and hours and running at or near full throttle with low battery voltage). Trolling motors just are not designed to take the abuse I put them through long term.

Hope this helps.


----------



## JNG (Jul 26, 2018)

I think I've got the battery run time issue licked. But I do see your point DaleH.


----------



## gnappi (Jul 31, 2018)

I'm wondering how good / bad run time is being judged by you folks? 

Are you running the TM full time at higher speeds? Do any of you have run time estimates on a given boat size and weitght with passengers and cargo you can share?

I'm in with the following. 

1040 Lowe, fully loaded (2 persons and gear to ~ the mfg limit 419 lbs) a relatively calm day with short 5-10 mph breezes. I use my MK50 TM all day with very few complete power off stops. I use mostly speed "1" and go ~.8 to 1.0 mph as reported by my GPS and typical "burst" speeds on speed setting "5" at ~3.0 to 3.3 mph without going through heavy weeds I get ~4 hours run time on a 35 Ah battery before I get it to 12.0 volts and switch to one of my spares. In heavy weeds I get about 3 hours. So I have a potential of 12 hours run time on my three 35Ah cells in clear water and ~9 hours in heavy weeds without discharging any of the three batteries below 12 volts. 

I know longer/wider/heavier boats will suffer some run time but how much are we talking about on a full size 90-110Ah battery or batteries?


----------



## eshaw (Aug 1, 2018)

RiverBottomOutdoors said:


> I replaced a Motorguide 24V 75# Varimax w/ 3-blade Machete prop bowmount with a Minn Kota 24V 80# Maxxum w/ 2-blade weedless prop bowmount. I noticed an extreme difference in acceleration performance. I upgraded the 2-blade weedless prop to an aftermarket Kipawa 3-blade prop and now the Minn Kota accelerates at the same pace or quicker than the Varimax with 3-blade Machete prop.
> 
> I have had electrical issues with both models. I went through 3 control heads on my Motorguide and replaced my Maxxum after one year. I am extremely hard on trolling motors because of extreme wide-open-throttle use bowfishing (running at or near full throttle for hours and hours and running at or near full throttle with low battery voltage). Trolling motors just are not designed to take the abuse I put them through long term.
> 
> Hope this helps.


I bowfish a lot also. I'd suggest that you install a kicker setup and save your trolling motor.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Aug 1, 2018)

eshaw said:


> RiverBottomOutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > I replaced a Motorguide 24V 75# Varimax w/ 3-blade Machete prop bowmount with a Minn Kota 24V 80# Maxxum w/ 2-blade weedless prop bowmount. I noticed an extreme difference in acceleration performance. I upgraded the 2-blade weedless prop to an aftermarket Kipawa 3-blade prop and now the Minn Kota accelerates at the same pace or quicker than the Varimax with 3-blade Machete prop.
> ...



If I had a bowfishing boat I probably would do that. But, my boat is a jet-drive-do-everything-boat.


----------

